# Streets of Willow track day end of October



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Hey guys,

I have a friend who is putting on a track day at the Streets of Willow. This is the small track next to Willow Springs just out side of LA. I am probably going to attend and thought I'd throw the invitation out to the board.

I can't remember the exact date, but I do know it was near the end of the month. The fee is yet to be determined. Basically he will take the cost to rent the track and have the emergency crew on site and divide it by the number of cars that register. Time is running out and he needs to get the deposits in ASAP. The deposit is $100.

If your interested, email me and I'll get more details for you.

See ya


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

still available?
are there going to be instructors available?


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Yes still available, and no I don't think there will be instructors. The track is reserved for our private use.

Email my friend Jason, he's putting it together. [email protected]

He's done a couple of them and they have all been sucessful.

Hope you can make it....


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Chipster said:


> *Yes still available, and no I don't think there will be instructors. The track is reserved for our private use.
> 
> Email my friend Jason, he's putting it together. [email protected]
> 
> ...


hmm..but the problem is, if i do attend, it'll be my first track experience and i don't want to make some aweful mistakes without guidance..
how many people are going?
thanks,
Jesse


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

I don't know. Jason could tell you how many people are going. I do know that it will be my first experience, and I think the group is broken down in to smaller groups. 

There will be a couple people there who have raced other venues and are familiar with the track. I am pretty much counting on them for guidance. I am sure there will be a couple different experince levels and or car classification levels.

I don't think they would put a turbo porsche, vette and M5 on at the same time as my little 185 hp 3 series!

I have debated it for a long time, but am at the point where I figure what the heck! Maybe if I scrub up my tires I'll accellerate the timeframe to get the new wheels and tires I want! Plus it's a track so you will have run off area and safety crews in case you get in trouble.


----------

